# Beach City Squirrels?



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to head out tomorrow afternoon to Beach City and try for some bushy tails. I never hunted it for them before but have seen them there bow hunting and pheasant hunting. Anyone got some spots they could point me too I'd appreciate a PM. Not asking for your favorite one just a general area to start in. Thanx in advance!

Gene


----------

